# NETRC Field Trial



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Any information?


----------



## Mountain Duck (Mar 7, 2010)

Going from memory , but

Qualifying:

1st- David Kilburn- Weezie
2nd- George Fiebelkorn- Megan
3rd- Mark Chase- Girl
4th-?
RJ?
Jams?


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks for the info on the Q....any info on the Open....???


----------



## Mountain Duck (Mar 7, 2010)

ReedCreek said:


> Thanks for the info on the Q....any info on the Open....???


I think they carried 12-15 dogs to the water blind this morning. I was at the Q all day yesterday, and didn't hear much about the Open. I think the 1st was pretty tough.

Wasn't able to go back today, and haven't talked to anyone.

Sorry for the obscure details. Hopefully we'll get some more info this evening!


----------



## Brad Turner (Mar 17, 2010)

Grady won the open. Don't know the rest of the placements. Sorry


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Atta boy Daddy dog.....xxoo Crosby


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Megan and George on your QAA!!!!
And of course Grady - what a dog and what a heart.


----------



## Down East (Dec 6, 2008)

Partial info for the open:

1st Chad Baker
2nd Chris Ledford
3rd Kyle Broussard
4th Bill Goldstein
RJ. Jeff Bandel


----------



## Down East (Dec 6, 2008)

Amateur callbacks to the 3rd series:
1,2,7,8,12,13,15,16,17,18,24,28,31,33,35,38,41,43


----------



## Down East (Dec 6, 2008)

Amateur callbacks to the 4th:

1,7,12,17,18,24,31,33,35,38,41,43


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, George and Megan, on your Qualifying 2nd!!! Wish we were there to congratulate you in person. Gotta feel great . . . 

rita and frank


----------



## John Shoffner (Jan 27, 2009)

Congratulations David and Weezie and George and Megan on the Q placements and to Chad and Grady on winning the Open!

John


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Chad,

You must be so proud to stand beside Grady and walk away trial after trial with another great accomplishment . . . there aren't many like him, and not many "teams" like the two of you. After all he's been through, and bounced back from, "Congratulations" hardly says enough, but Congratulations!

rita


----------



## truka (Oct 13, 2010)

AM Placements:
1st: #1 Blue / Bill Goldstein
2nd: #35 Sky / Tommy Parrish
3rd: #24 Streak / Bill Goldstein
4th: #43 Jerrylee / Lynne DuBose
RJ: #38 Willie / Jim Pickering
Jams: 7, 17, 18, 31, 33

Thanks to everyone who attended our event and Congratulations to all who placed! 
-Trudie


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

Rita thanks we are blessed with every bird this win marks his 15th AA win and breaks the 100 AA point mark for a dog that has been thru the ringer so to speak. Missing almost 2 1/2 years of his prime due to grass awns and injuries and still getting a 100 makes us all very proud, he owes me nothing yet shows that big heart every time they say dog to the line! 
Thanks to all the members and judges we had a great weekend and pulled off another great field trial for the contestants here at NETRC.


----------



## dkilburn (Mar 25, 2010)

Thank you! I had a great time ! Thank you for the grounds Mr Baker and to all that gave up their time to judge, and help out with the trial.


----------



## truka (Oct 13, 2010)

David- Congratulations on your Q win! It was fun watching Weezie run! Also, thanks for your patience with the changes in running order to accomodate the Open!
trudie


----------



## Mountain Duck (Mar 7, 2010)

Trudie, I think he was just sittin' back thinking, "I don't care when I run, Weezie's gonna smoke this" (pun intended)  

Congrats David! Enjoyed talking to you!


----------

